
One Stupid Tweet Blew Up Justine Sacco’s Life (2015) - mooreds
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/15/magazine/how-one-stupid-tweet-ruined-justine-saccos-life.html
======
gnat
How did it turn out? Not too bad for her: she still had work and eventually
returned to IAG, the employer that fired her for the tweet.
[https://www.vox.com/2018/1/19/16911074/justine-sacco-iac-
mat...](https://www.vox.com/2018/1/19/16911074/justine-sacco-iac-match-group-
return-tweet)

